# boot manager noob



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I just purchased boot manager. I couldn't get it to work,from what I've read it was due to being on liquid.so I went back to sense and am ready to go. I've read the info on devs site, my question is this.....

" Install time and how to speed it up For phones with larger imgs such as the thunderbolt which has monsterous imgs at about 3gbs your first install may take a while due to the sheer size of the imgs your phone needs to create. What you can do though after your first install is copy the imgs to the other slots and then just overwrite them. This can cut your time down dramatically."

This is from the devs site, can someone further explain the method of xopyig the imgs and override them? I thought we wiped on install would ruin that? Thanks for any.help!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

This should all be done after installing at least 1 rom in your first ROM slot. You need to get a file explorer, go to your SDCard, find the BootManager folder, open it up, open up Rom1 folder, copy the system.img/data.img/cache.img, to all 4 of the remaining 3 folders (Should be named Rom1 Rom2 Rom3 Rom4). This process will take a while being that these add up to around 3.6 GB, but once done you are good to go and installing other ROM's to any of the other slots should take much less time.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm running liquid Gingerbread 3.2 on slot 1. Loaded and booted first time. It's great with lots of mods included with the liquid tool kit.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've only used 2 slots at the moment but I just put up with the long install time. Not too big of a deal. Very useful because I want to mess around with the ICS build but it's not stable enough to even consider running as my regular ROM.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help Mike and everyone! Those step by step instructions are very useful. I will try that out. I am having a problem, I have tried to install several diff roms, and restored nandroids, all stick at htc splash screen. If I get that far...I really wish I could get this working! Any help, sorry for all the questions.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> Thanks for the help Mike and everyone! Those step by step instructions are very useful. I will try that out. I am having a problem, I have tried to install several diff roms, and restored nandroids, all stick at htc splash screen. If I get that far...I really wish I could get this working! Any help, sorry for all the questions.


I've been stuck on the HTC screen a few times too. I rebooted into recovery, flashed the update.zip to boot back into my phone ROM and 'flash' again. Some ROMs don't work (based on chingys leak) but I got the ICS alpha to boot.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

What about failed to mount imgs? No matter what try to do, install rom, zip, anything.


----------



## rad187 (Oct 1, 2011)

Do thunderbolt ROMS support ext2 or ext4?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjbomb3r (Jul 21, 2011)

rad187 said:


> Do thunderbolt ROMS support ext2 or ext4?
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


It can be dependent on the rom itself. When prompted by BootManager to make the selection it will also display whether or not ext2 or ext4 is detected.


----------



## cmd6403 (Oct 26, 2011)

i have the same exact problem. everytime i choose ext4 (boot manager says it detects both ext2 & ext4, stuck at splash screen. when i chose ext2, it did work. that confuses me though, as i thought most TB roms were at least ext3. if it's created under ext2, is there a way to then upgrade it to ext4 (as can be done in amon_ra's recovery 3.06?


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't had 1 rom boot using ext.4 even though it detects 4. Always use 2 and seems to be my best choice. The new 605 sense roms are fat and slow loading so that's the issue with the installs. Info was given to this matter to me from B.M. support.


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

Something that has helped me is to install off of OMGB. For whatever reason, installing off of pretty much stock android gets by far the best results. With this, I can usually get pretty much any sense rom installed, and have installed from a NANDROID with good success, as well. Then, I just keep a nandroid of OMGB around for whenever I am going to be changing the boot manager.


----------

